# Hunt Yotes like a Bowhunter & everything will be fine



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I keep seeing lots of people posting up asking about what guns work on Yotes and see guys jump in with all sorts of "opinions" and being this & other sites are public forums thats ok.. key word public..
but I have to call BS to the people who send me pm's telling me that the small cal. rifles are not going to work or not the right tool for the job and how dumb I am to tell people you can hunt predators this way.
Well let make my public statement clear and simple so we all are clear on how we do it.
It's simple we hunt just like we were tought as Bowhunters..
Do your best to eliminate human scent to the best of your ability..
Only hunt with the right winds ..because these Dogs tend to circle downwind unless they see the decoy first and then watch how quick the preditory instinct takes over these mutt's
ALWAYS call/decoy your game to bow range period. 
we don't shoot at Dogs that hang up and if they wind us we don't hunt them from the same spot or use the same call twice.
The pure and simple of this is that when you shoot them in the eye socket ..GAME OVER!
Please be clear I am not bashing anyone but I have found the way we do it to be verry effective but it's not for everyone & thats ok.Small calibur rifles can & will kill Yotes but the 
"burden of being a better hunter" is my crew's choice because Yotes are here to stay.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The fact remains that small caliber weapons aren&#8217;t efficient predator guns. There is no debating that. Most people do not want to wait for a coyote to get within 75 yards, and then to stop completely before making a very risky shot. If you want to, that&#8217;s great. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s fun. But please don&#8217;t make a blanket statement that they are good predator guns, without making a disclaimer that your hunting style is greatly different than most others&#8217;.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

I get it, a new Randy Anderson DVD came out, right. Outlaw you go ahead and huntem with a .22lr, and give the advise to those seeking "How to" shoot'em in the eye socket. I'll cull the dogs in "suburbia" that are wounded from the first timers going for the the eye shot with their .22lr, LOL.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I need to get out hunting...............LOL..................Rich


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Using a small caliber rifle is being VERY UNFAIR to the coyote or similar size game/varmits. If you are good enough to call them into bow range, then why not use the bow? I have met darn few individuals that can consistently put EVERY ROUND into a dime sized bull (same size as an eye socket) at 25 to 40 yards (bow range). If you have the ability to do that, then you are a truly gifted marksman and I apologize for doubting your ability.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well if being cute or sarcastic was your aim then well done..and this being a public forum that's your choice.. so I take no offence to your thoughts

Bow hunting on the tree farm we hunt is not an option because lack of mature trees to hang a stand and the movement of drawing a bow from a ground blind would not be what I'd want when a yote is that close.
A broadhead & other high calibur rounds damage the hide far more than we wanted so thats honestly how we started looking at the .17 HMR & .22 MAG for close shooting

But if you'd honestly like to know (and I don't care) we pratice 7 rounds in 1 minute on nickle sized targets @ 50 yards on shooting sticks to be sure we are going to make clean, lethal shots because a nusiance animal or not.. does not diserve to suffer because of my lack of skill as a hunter or shooter. It's just that simple ,if the shot is not thare ..then they walk.. and more often then not they do.. but this winter we have brought 6 in & 6 down


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

M.Magis said:


> The fact remains that small caliber weapons arent efficient predator guns. There is no debating that. Most people do not want to wait for a coyote to get within 75 yards, and then to stop completely before making a very risky shot. If you want to, thats great. Im sure its fun. But please dont make a blanket statement that they are good predator guns, without making a disclaimer that your hunting style is greatly different than most others.



perfectly said. but i think rimfire is a bigger culprit


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

From now on I'll just stick to my girlfriends dads 30/06 and quit asking questions..............LOL........................Rich


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> but i think rimfire is a bigger culprit


Your absolutely right, I worded that incorrectly. I was thinking rimfire, but wrote small caliber.
Me thinks someone is bored and either wants an argument, or wants to impress people.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ahh its ok, sometimes education does come from the deep depths of these here forums  othertimes people are reluctant to change their ways (which i can fully understand as well)


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Glad to see your doing well with your yotes Gary. Give me a buzz sometime if you would like some company.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I like to blow them in half at 200 yards myself. I aim at the rear of the lungs so that I get a center mass shot of soft tissue for maximum devastation.


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST (Mar 10, 2008)

I have shot many yotes from long range but I like to call them into close range sometimes just to watch what all they do and everything. The closest I have ever called in a coyote was about 15 feet in the spring with a fawn distress. I was using my howler at the same time and my cows heard it so I had them come running to within about 40 yards of me, then a few min later that yote came in and did about a 15 foot circle around me, the tree I was leaning on and my call!


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

Sure, you can make a lethal shot with 17HMR or 22MAG. However, it's only fair to the animal to reduce any chance of a prolonged wounding death. That, to me, means hitting them with 22-250 or bigger.


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST (Mar 10, 2008)

I like to take my 22-250 when I head out just because I can reach out and touch them if I need to haha. Ive dropped a couple in there tracks with a .22 and I tracked one that my friend hit with a .22 and we never did find it. I like to use a gun with a bigger punch when I can but sometimes I just dont feel like packing a big rifle around.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

well....what about the ppl like me that cant get their hands on nothing but a 12 gage shot gun that want to hunt yote.....my father in law is wanting to take me on my first ever yote hunt but being im a ex-con. and him a disabled cop its hard for me to get a 22 or anything for that matter...does a 12 gage cause such amount of damage that its not worth keeping the hide....anyone with any helpful info on yote hunting please pm me and shear


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST (Mar 10, 2008)

Last turkey season me and my friend heard a coyote barking and howling and we made our way with in about 200 yards of where we thought it was. All we had was a 12 guage with 3 inch turkey load and a mouth call. We set up on this brush pile right on the creek bank and I made rabbit squealls with my turkey call and that yote came running right down the logging trail to within about 25-30 yards and stopped. My friend shot it right in the face once and in the body with the follow shot to make sure it stayed down! We couldnt hardly tell at all where it even got hit, all we saw was alittle blood coming out of its ears, mouth and nose.


----------

